# How many calories?



## robbiep (12 May 2010)

Morning, 

I'm trying to ensure I have enough food as I venture in to the dark world of longer rides! I'd like to know approximately how many calories I can expect to burn per hour when out. I'm 73 kg's and look to average circa 17 mph using a specialized hybrid with road tyres, the terrain is pretty flat (Bournemouth area).

I've just started using 'Clif' energy bars, are these recommended or is there a better option out there? I thought the Clif bar tasted pretty good and it was certainly a convenient size for a 200 cal hit.

Any help gratefully received.

Thanks.


----------



## SimonC (12 May 2010)

How long is a long ride going to be. What sort of improvements are you looking for?? Or just fancy a longer ride??

Personally I wouldnt eat anything if riding less than 50 miles, and that would be 50 hard training miles without a stop. Maybe some energy drink, or more than likely some sugar free ribena (because the missus gets it for the kids).

Over 50, I would probably take some kind of muesli bar. Wouldnt bother with energy gels, cos they are just flavoured jizz. I say probably, cos I hardly ever ride more than 50 miles because I never race more than 50 miles.

In terms of calorie burn, I think 400-500 per hour if just rolling along is typical, and up to 1000 per hour when nailing it, but I might get corrected on that. Not something I worry about TBH.

Must admit, I am a bit of a luddite when it comes to energy drinks, recovery drinks and all that b******s. Fine if you are training hard as a full time athlete, but I think us normal humans can get all we need from proper food.


----------



## robbiep (12 May 2010)

Hi Simon,

Thanks for the mail. I'm training for a bash at LEJOG in September and I'm currently 3 weeks in to the training. I'm finding between 2 - 3 hours I'm feeling rubbish and need to eat/drink something. I've come home on 2 occasions 'bonked' and felt dreadful.

I just need to get miles into the tank, you sound a bit more 'hardy' than me and have good mileage in the tank! 

Thanks again


----------



## Rob3rt (12 May 2010)

robbiep said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Thanks for the mail. I'm training for a bash at LEJOG in September and I'm currently 3 weeks in to the training. I'm finding between 2 - 3 hours I'm feeling rubbish and need to eat/drink something. I've come home on 2 occasions 'bonked' and felt dreadful.
> 
> ...



You have waited until you are hungry to eat, if you eat little and often you will avoid this, start eating immediatelly on long rides. I dont do long distance but this is the advice ive seen plastered all over.


----------



## jimboalee (12 May 2010)

Calorifically, one slice of toast with butter will get you 2 miles.

In reality, two slices of buttered toast with two eggs and a big spoon of baked beans will get you 25 miles.

It doesn't figure, but it's common knowledge.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 May 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> You have waited until you are hungry to eat, if you eat little and often you will avoid this, start eating immediatelly on long rides. I dont do long distance but this is the advice ive seen plastered all over.



Agreed, eat before you're hungry, drink before you're thirsty... little and often from the-off is the rule.

How much you burn depends on terrain and how you're riding, but around 500-600 ish cals per hour seems a reasonable estimate at 'touring' pace.
To be honest, I can't be arsed to do the Maths. Like many we learn by trial and error what fuelling strategy works for us.

As an example...
Last weekend on a 100 mile 'sociable' Charity ride in Oxfordshire with pals, covered at an average of 14.5 mph I consumed:

2 Weetabix and a Banana for Brekkie + Cuppa.
Up to the 70 mile mark I consumed about 1/3rd of a bag of jelly babies (easy to nibble on the go), one Mars bar, 2 coffees, a large handful of peanuts and litre of SIS sports drink.
At 70 miles had 2 cups of tea and 2 fab burgers with onions courtesy of Abingdon Sea Scouts... Fab! And 40 minutes rest.
Final 30 miles covered by 1/3rd bag jelly babies and a Caramac bar.

At no point did I feel energy depleted (but I have good fat reserves ).
I also like to have something substantial in my stomach rather than run on Energy bars.
Roast dinner when I got home 

Good on the move nibble food:
Jelly babies
Flap jack
Malt-loaf
Humzinger bars
Dried Apricots

I also like something savoury as sweet stuff gets sickly and boring:
Peanuts
Beef Jerky
Crisps


Also like a 'proper' food stop over the half-way mark.
Burgers and a pint of coke always seem to hit the mark, Sarnies are good too... chips are a bit solid for my liking!

OK, that's an example of what works for me on a 100 miler, going further I'd need a different strategy probably, Audax guys will have a lot of experience here. Rides up to 30 miles, just water or hydration fluid, anything longer than that I'd start nibbling from the first mile.

Hope it helps!


----------



## robbiep (12 May 2010)

Excellent, many thanks - it gives me some idea on how much I should be looking to consume throughout the ride. We plan on 100 miles a day for 10 days at a nice steady pace. Can't wait to get stuck into all this food!

Thanks again!


----------



## robbiep (12 May 2010)

User3143 said:


> Hmm You are around the same weight as me, and I burn on average 1000 calories every 33 miles. So @ 17mph that would be around 515 every hour (1000/33*17)



Hi Lee,

I've come across your route for the LEJOG in another thread. We're looking to complete the ride in 10 days max, would you recommend the same route? 3 of us are keen to get the job done in 10 days, would you do it any different? Miles of A roads fill me with dread but if I only have 10 days then I guess so be it.........

PS I've printed your route off


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 May 2010)

robbiep said:


> Excellent, many thanks - it gives me some idea on how much I should be looking to consume throughout the ride. We plan on 100 miles a day for 10 days at a nice steady pace. Can't wait to get stuck into all this food!
> 
> Thanks again!



If you're doing this back-back days stuff, you'd be wise to eat a bit more and certainly get some carbs down you as soon as you finish riding to get the recovery process and re-stocking process going asap. Pint of milkshake or Choco-milk is a very good start, then a high carb meal. 
It's quite easy when you're bowling along to forget to eat or drink sufficiently. If you start to bonk, it takes quite some time to recover your full performance again and having a lot of miles to do feeling crap is no fun.
If you have to get-up early the next day feeling less than recovered, you'll not have a good day.

Practice (as ever) makes perfect!


----------



## jimboalee (13 May 2010)

The average bloke on his average bike burns about 50 calories per mile. Only when the finish is substantially higher above sea level than the start will the effects of hills cause problems.

A trip from LE to JOG in 10 days is about 85 miles per day. Over 85 miles, the effect of hills can be ignored in this country. If 4250 calories is not enough, there really is a problem.

A convenient way of thinking about touring is "You eat for two hours hence". In other words, the food you consume now will be used in two hours time.

The first two hours of any day ride are fuelled by last evening's dinner. Breakfast is used after morning break. Morning break is used after lunch and Lunch is used after mid afternoon cakes. Mid afternoon cakes and the appetiser before evening dinner will satisfy your basal metabolism.

A convenient way of assessing water consumption is "4 cals = 1 cm3". If the ambient temp is above 20C, double it.


----------



## jimboalee (13 May 2010)

User3143 said:


> Yes I would and I wouldn't change anything. You have the whole route yes? If so then good luck.
> 
> edit: I've just seen that thread and the entire route is there.
> 
> ...



I did LE to Wellington, Somerset on the first day.
( Wellington to Solihull, West Mids on the second day.
Solihull to Barton on Humber.
Barton on Humber to Ashington, T&W.
Ashington to Kirkaldy.
Kirkaldy to Inverness,
and Inverness to JOG. )

I rode straight up the A30 to Okehampton and then Crediton and Tiverton. 144 miles. Then walked to the chipshop for three steak and kidney pies.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 May 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I rode straight up the A30 to Okehampton and then Crediton and Tiverton. 144 miles. Then walked to the chipshop for three steak and kidney pies.



Crediton to Tiverton is seriously lumpy, but with fantastic views... one day I'll ride it rather than drive it.
Chapeau, no wonder you ate the 3 pies!


----------



## robbiep (14 May 2010)

Thanks guys, really helpful advice, really grateful!

I'm not sure about 144 miles.....think that may turn me inside out!

With the information I've been provided here I'll try to do no further than 100 miles in a day and base my route on that provided by User3143.

I've heard the first day will be the a real battle and the A30 is a bit of a worry. I'm undecided whether hostels or B & B's or a mix of both, budget is ok as I just want to complete the ride. User3143 what type of accomodation did you use.........hope I'm not like that annoying relative at Christmas now.......overstaying my welcome! Thanks again for any advice.

Rob


----------



## robbiep (14 May 2010)

Sorry me again,

As you guys have 'walked the walk' I'm looking at panniers so I can start training with a similar weight. I've come across these: http://www.cyclexpress.co.uk/Products/Night_Vision_Single_Pannier.aspx

They are more for communting but they seem good quality 20 lts each and have welded seams AND look to be at a competitive price....... I'm in the dark here would they be suitable or too bulky and I should go for something else, 40 lts sounds alot but I've not even started looking into what I'll be taking. I certainly don't want to make it any harder for myself!

Thanks.........again!


----------



## jimboalee (14 May 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> Crediton to Tiverton is seriously lumpy, but with fantastic views... one day I'll ride it rather than drive it.
> Chapeau, no wonder you ate the 3 pies!



The steepest bit on the A3072 is just after a 'single building' called Wallen Barton up to Windmill Plantation.

The road does not even have one chevron.

Yes, the views are terrific. Just after Wallen Barton is the ideal place to stop, take in the scenery and eat the cakes bought in Crediton.


----------



## MorgUk (16 May 2010)

Although simple carbs from the sweets and chocolate are good during and after riding, I would advise having a meal conisting of a complex carb, fat and protein beforehand.

The complex carb such as sweet potato will prevent any insulin spike, and therefore come down which you get from simple carbs - aiding longer energy.
The fat will simply make the meal simply digest slower, which means longer sustained energy.
Protein wise, cheese is good as it contains casein - a slow digesting protein (unlike whey which is fast) which will be benificial during a long ride.

I'm new to cycling with my bike coming on Tuesday, but just thought i'd give some advice which I have used with other training routines away from cycling.


----------



## jimboalee (18 May 2010)

MorgUk said:


> Although *simple carbs* from the sweets and chocolate are good during and *after riding*, I would advise having a meal conisting of a complex carb, fat and *protein beforehand*.
> 
> The complex carb such as sweet potato will prevent any insulin spike, and therefore come down which you get from simple carbs - aiding longer energy.
> The fat will simply make the meal simply digest slower, which means longer sustained energy.
> ...



Wrong way round.


----------



## MorgUk (20 May 2010)

How do you mean?


----------



## jimboalee (20 May 2010)

MorgUk said:


> How do you mean?



Before a ride, do some 'Carboloading'. Any type of Carbohydrate at least two hours before the start of the ride. The majority of the energy required for the first 2 - 3 hours of the ride should be consumed during the previous evening. Simple carbs during the ride for instant energy.

AFTER a ride, your skeletal muscles will go through a process called 'Hypertrophy', ie increasing in size and therefore strength in reaction to the work they have just done.
Muscle is made of protein, so its a good idea to eat this foodstuff when the muscles need it. If you don't, the worked muscles will rob your unworked muscle for the necessary proteins.

It is quite pointless eating protein before or during a ride, as the muscles are too busy working to utilise it and energy will be wasted digesting it.
Likewise, eating carbs when the ride is over encourages adipose storage. Fat, which you don't want.

The exeption to this is on multiday rides where the post ride carbs is tomorrows fuel.


----------

